# Wrangler: erst Jeanshosen, dann auch Outdoor-Kleidung



## EnnoKvs (30. Mai 2022)

Kommt drauf an im Hochsommer aufn See gern mal die 3/4 Cargo oder Shorts und zum Streetfishing tut es eine ganz normale Arbeitslatzhose oder auch "Toberhose" (welche sich wegen meinem Hund und unserer Freizeitgestaltung als sowieso praktikabel erwiesen hat).


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. Mai 2022)

Hach, da werden Erinnerungen wach: Ich als Jungangler mit Jeans, Baumwoll-Pulli und Parka von meinem Alten. Schwitzen und dann frieren war in den kühlen Monaten angesagt. Was die Hosen heute bei mir angeht, sind wenige Taschen mehr für mich. Jeweils eine zusätzliche auf dem rechten und linken Bein reichen mir.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. Mai 2022)

War Wrangler früher nicht die Haus - Jeansmarke von C & A?
 Wenn es warm oder wärmer draußen ist, ziehe ich meine kurze Outdoorhose  für das Tagesangeln an. Fürs Nachtangeln und niedrigere Temperaturen habe ich eine Bw- und eine KSK - Hose in Flecktarn. 
Die haben schöne große Taschen für Papiere, Handy, Köderboxen... etc. und sind sehr robust und langlebig! 

Die habe ich schon in den 80ern zum Angeln getragen, aber in oliv. Angeln ist keine Modenschau, die Kleidung muß für mich für diesen Zweck praktisch, funktionell und nicht zu auffällig sein.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> War Wrangler früher nicht die Haus - Jeansmarke von C & A?


Das war mMn Jinglers, die Ähnlichkeit ist ja nicht umsonst.


----------



## Mikesch (30. Mai 2022)

Nicht mehr bürotaugliche Jeans werden zur Angel-Jeans ernannt.
Bei Wärme bevorzuge ich eine leichte Wanderhose.


----------



## Nuesse (30. Mai 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> harte Arbeit, Abenteuerlust und mutige Individualität"


Nachhaltigkeit,er hat Nachaltigkeit vergessen !
Mit harter Arbeit,Abenteuerlust und mutiger Individualität (was auch immer das bedeuten soll)
kann ich nix anfangen .

Jim Wilburn , wenn Du hier mitliest , bitte kein Camouflage !


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Mai 2022)

Ich bin gerade am Wasser angekommen, 3,5 Fahrstunden in Jogginghose, weils bequem ist.
Für die Tage am Wasser eine kurze Baggy Hose, dass sollte reichen für die nächste Woche.
Ja, Wrangler gab es bei C&A, habe ich in meiner Jugend auch getragen.
Ich habe immer gedacht, diese würden auch, wie die komischen Jingler Jeans in der DDR gefertigt?

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe immer gedacht, diese würden auch, wie die komischen Jingler Jeans in der DDR gefertigt?


Hallo,

aber Jürgen, Jeans waren doch die Bekleidung des Klassenfeindes. das ging ja gar nicht.
Ganz im ernst, als ich 1968 einer Cousine von mir in der DDR eine Jeans mitbrachte und die diese natürlich anzog, hatte sie in der Schule am zweiten Tag einen Termin beim Direktor, der ihr klar sagte, dass in der Schule das Tragen eines Symbol des Klassenfeindes (Originalton) verboten ist und sie dies ab morgen zu unterlassen hat. O tempora, o mores.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Schilfsänger (30. Mai 2022)

Es geht nüscht über die gute alte Moleskinhose. Wenn Nietenhosen, dann von Wisent !


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber Jürgen, Jeans waren doch die Bekleidung des Klassenfeindes. das ging ja gar nicht.
> Ganz im ernst, als ich 1968 einer Cousine von mir in der DDR eine Jeans mitbrachte und die diese natürlich anzog, hatte sie in der Schule am zweiten Tag einen Termin beim Direktor, der ihr klar sagte, dass in der Schule das Tragen eines Symbol des Klassenfeindes (Originalton) verboten ist und sie dies ab morgen zu unterlassen hat. O tempora, o mores.
> ...


Die Missus hat mir ganz ähnliche Sachen aus ihrer DDR-Jugend berichtet. Das war aber spät in der DDR Geschichte. In den 50ern und 60ern war es wesentlich interessanter:


Es wurde auch zeitweilig früher verbreitet, das Rock'n'Roll Tanzen (also Einzeltanz statt Paartanz wie z.B. Lipsi) eine verdeckte, CIA-gesteuerte Strassenkampfkampfsportart für die drohende Konterrevolution sei. Kein Witz. Jeanshosen, ihre Robustheit, ihr enges Anliegen und sogar die Knopfleiste im Schritt wurden daher in den 60ern und 70ern als Kampfkleidung für den Strassenkampf gebrandmarkt.

Eine Ironie, wenn man bedenkt, daß zur gleichen Zeit auf der anderen Seite des Eisernen Vorhangs Jeans und Rock'n'Roll von den Autoritäten ebenfalls als undeutsch, sozial destruktiv und gefährlich eingeschätzt wurden. Hier aber war es die Verweichlichung/ Kulturellen Verwahrlosung der Jugend, die durch die Blauen Hosen und Bill Haley & Co befürchtet wurden.

Hüben wie Drüben: Um die alten Säcke zu ärgern, brauchte man nur ne Jeans tragen, da müssen sich die Kids heute viel mehr anstrengen   

Hg
Minimax


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Mai 2022)

Gottlose, faulenzende und ungekämmte Hippie-Fixer - reap the whirlwind:


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hüben wie Drüben: Um die alten Säcke zu ärgern, brauchte man nur ne Jeans tragen, da müssen sich die Kids heute viel mehr anstrengen
> 
> Hg
> Minimax



Hallo,

so ab spätestens Ende der 1950er Jahre interessierte es bei uns keinen mehr, ob man da eine Jeans trug. Da waren die längst salonfähig geworden .
Aber es wurde schon darauf geachtet, dass es eine echte, eine Levis, war. Der Erfinder, Levis Strauss, stammt übrigens aus Oberfranken, aus Buttenheim, zwischen Forchheim und Bamberg gelegen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Mai 2022)

Ich finde die Beinkleider muss es dann auch in großen Größen geben, so 3xl aufwärts bitte


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so ab spätestens Ende der 1950er Jahre interessierte es bei uns keinen mehr, ob man da eine Jeans trug. Da waren die längst salonfähig geworden.


Ich meinte die Hüfthosen, nicht die Latzversion


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2022)

Da gab es doch bestimmt Leder-"Jeans".


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Hüfthosen, nicht die Latzversion


Hallo,

na na, so klein war ich Ende der 1950er auch nicht mehr .
Die Latzversion gabs damals, meines Wissens auch noch nicht, zumindest ist mir da nichts bekannt. Aufgefallen sind mir diese erst so Mitte der 1960er bei manchen Waggerli (fränkisch für Mädchen, singular Waggerla, plural Waggerli, ist wie bei den Eiern eines ist ein Gaggerla und mehrere sind Gaggerli - ist tatsächlich so).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da gab es doch bestimmt Leder-"Jeans".


Hallo,

also bei uns Franken gibt es in der Tracht keine Lederhose.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2022)

Das tut mir leid.


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also bei uns Franken gibt es in der Tracht keine Lederhose.
> 
> ...


Ja, aber was ist mit Lendenschurzen, bzw. Kalebassen und ner Schnur um die Hüfte, bzw. nen Knochen durch die Nase?


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, aber was ist mit Lendenschurzen, bzw. Kalebassen und ner Schnur um die Hüfte?


Hallo,

nichts da. Franken befindet sich weder in Südamerika noch in Neuguinea  . Außerdem darf ich daran erinnern, dass ein gebürtiger Franke die Jeans erfand.
Die mittelfränkisch Tracht besteht aus einer schwarzen Kniebundhose, weißem Hemd, einer roten Weste, einem Dreispitz und einem längeren Leibrock.
Allerdings kann das Ganze 20 Kilometer weiter schon wieder leicht abweichen (Franken sind vielfältig.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## ollidi (30. Mai 2022)

Und noch ein Outdoorklamottenanbieter mehr auf dem Markt.  

Ich brauche bei Outdoorhosen, das sind für mich Angel- *und *Wanderhosen, ein paar Taschen dran, wo ich mein Gerödel unterbringen kann, auf welches ich immer und jederzeit ohne Probleme Zugriff habe. Das Aussehen ist da erstmal zweitrangig. Reicht ja völlig aus, wenn ich ausgesprochen gut aussehe. 
Stabil und bequem müssen sie auch noch sein. Aktuell bin ich bei einer schwedischen Firma für Outdoorklamotten hängengeblieben. Da passt für mich das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis und es erfüllt meine Anforderungen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Mai 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Und noch ein Outdoorklamottenanbieter mehr auf dem Markt.
> 
> Ich brauche bei Outdoorhosen, das sind für mich Angel- *und *Wanderhosen, ein paar Taschen dran, wo ich mein Gerödel unterbringen kann, auf welches ich immer und jederzeit ohne Probleme Zugriff habe. Das Aussehen ist da erstmal zweitrangig. Reicht ja völlig aus, wenn ich ausgesprochen gut aussehe.
> Stabil und bequem müssen sie auch noch sein. Aktuell bin ich bei einer schwedischen Firma für Outdoorklamotten hängengeblieben. Da passt für mich das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis und es erfüllt meine Anforderungen.


Ikea macht Hosen? Na sowas


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Ikea macht Hosen? Na sowas


Hallo,

ja, aus Weichholz  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Tikey0815 (30. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, aus Weichholz  .
> 
> ...


Stimmt, die groben Kanthölzer mussten sie ja euren fränkischen Waggerli überlassen. Wie sonst hätten sie sich euch Sabberli vom Leib halten können


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Mai 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die groben Kanthölzer mussten sie ja euren fränkischen Waggerli überlassen. Wie sonst hätten sie sich euch Sabberli vom Leib halten können


Hallo,

abgesehen, dass das sachlich falsch ist  müsste das Sabberer heißen: singular der Sabberer, plural die Sabberer. Ganz so einfach ist fränkisch auch wieder nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Doanafischer (31. Mai 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> mutiger Individualität (was auch immer das bedeuten soll)


ich glaube damit ist sowas gemeint. 

Der Einsatz von Arbeitshosen beschränkt sich bei mir mittlerweile aufs Aalangeln, da mir dafür die teuren zu schade sind. Da ich aber zu etwa 90% mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin, lege ich Wert auf leichte und komfortable Kleidung, bevorzugt von Fjällräven und neuerdings auch Pinewood. Preis/Leistung ist hier für meine Bedürfnisse am besten. Besonders die erneuerbare Wachsschicht sorgt für Windundurchlässigkeit,was an kalten und windigen Tagen unbezahlbar ist.


----------



## Mescalero (1. Juni 2022)

Vor Jahren habe ich mir eine Arbeitshose aus einem Mischgewebe (BW und Polyester) gekauft und trage das Ding fast täglich zum Angeln, mit dem Hund im Wald, bei dem jährlichen Einsatz im Garten usw.
Die ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen, man sieht Zecken gut auf dem hellen Stoff und dank Stretch wächst sie mit. Winddicht ist sie auch und im Sommer klebt sie nicht auf der Haut.
Hier wurde Fjällräven angesprochen, hatte ich auch mal. Nach zwei Trekkingwochen auf Korsika konnte ich die Buxe entsorgen. 

Wenn man vorher weiß, dass es weder schlammig noch brassenschleimig wird, geht natürlich auch eine Jeans. Aber am liebsten 501 oder wenn schon preiswert, dann C&A.


----------



## thanatos (1. Juni 2022)

Jeans geht zu alles - mein Gerödel hat alles in der Weste platz , was heißt überhaut out door ?
nach meinen bescheidenen Englischkenntnissen - vor der Tür - und da geht auch ein 
Nadelstreifenanzug


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vor Jahren habe ich mir eine Arbeitshose aus einem Mischgewebe (BW und Polyester) gekauft und trage das Ding fast täglich zum Angeln, mit dem Hund im Wald, bei dem jährlichen Einsatz im Garten usw.
> Die ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen, man sieht Zecken gut auf dem hellen Stoff und dank Stretch wächst sie mit. Winddicht ist sie auch und im Sommer klebt sie nicht auf der Haut.
> Hier wurde Fjällräven angesprochen, hatte ich auch mal. Nach zwei Trekkingwochen auf Korsika konnte ich die Buxe entsorgen.
> 
> Wenn man vorher weiß, dass es weder schlammig noch brassenschleimig wird, geht natürlich auch eine Jeans. Aber am liebsten 501 oder wenn schon preiswert, dann C&A.


Hi Mescalero, hier würde mich Marke/Modell wirklich interessieren!


----------



## Mescalero (1. Juni 2022)

Brandungsbrecher 
Die Arbeitshose? Engelbert Strauß. Wie das Teil genau heißt, weiß ich nicht mehr, die wechseln ja auch immer wieder die Kollektion.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Brandungsbrecher
> Die Arbeitshose? Engelbert Strauß. Wie das Teil genau heißt, weiß ich nicht mehr, die wechseln ja auch immer wieder die Kollektion.


Danke dir!


----------



## Astacus74 (1. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Arbeitshose? Engelbert Strauß. Wie das Teil genau heißt, weiß ich nicht mehr, die wechseln ja auch immer wieder die Kollektion.



Ja da kann man schon was brauchbares finden, früher war ich meist im BW Flecktarn unterwegs die Hosen/Jacken waren auchfast unverwüstlich aber nach und nach kamen EngelbertStrauss Klamotten, obwohl jetzt für den Sommer ne BW Tropen Flecktarnhose mal sehen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (2. Juni 2022)

Flecktarn.....lieber sitze ich im Schlüpper am Teich.


----------



## Tikey0815 (2. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Flecktarn.....lieber sitze ich im Schlüpper am Teich.


Leo Muster


----------



## Blueser (2. Juni 2022)

Hab ne Stretchhose von Pionier, super bequem.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juni 2022)

Hat jemand einen guten Tipp für eine günstige Arbeits- oder ähnliche Hose, bei der man die Beine per Reißverschluss oder aber Klettband abtrennen und wieder anbringen kann? Erst kürzlich musste ich wieder mit kurzer Hose durch die Brennnesseln waten, weil ich nur die kurze Hose dabei hatte und ein Umkehren, aufgrund der bereits zurückgelegten Wegstrecke, nicht drin war.

Ich hatte einmal eine solche Hose, ich glaube von der Lidl Hausmarke oder so. Leider haben mir fiese Kobolde den Hosenbund im Laufe der Jahre immer enger genäht und ich bin auf der Suche nach Ersatz. Bisher finde ich bei Lidl & Co. leider nur lange oder aber kurze Arbeitshosen.


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen guten Tipp für eine günstige Arbeits- oder ähnliche Hose, bei der man die Beine per Reißverschluss oder aber Klettband abtrennen und wieder anbringen kann? Erst kürzlich musste ich wieder mit kurzer Hose durch die Brennnesseln waten, weil ich nur die kurze Hose dabei hatte und ein Umkehren, aufgrund der bereits zurückgelegten Wegstrecke, nicht drin war.
> 
> Ich hatte einmal eine solche Hose, ich glaube von der Lidl Hausmarke oder so. Leider haben mir fiese Kobolde den Hosenbund im Laufe der Jahre immer enger genäht und ich bin auf der Suche nach Ersatz. Bisher finde ich bei Lidl & Co. leider nur lange oder aber kurze Arbeitshosen.


Ich kann da immer Quechua von Decathlon empfehlen.
google mal nach decathlon outdoor hosen herren

gibts in gefüttert, ungefüttert, mit und ohne Beintaschen und auch große Auswahl an Modellen/Farben.
Viele Modelle auch mit abtrennbaren Beinen per Reißverschluss.

Geht meist so ab 30€ los. Die meisten Modelle kosten so um die 50 €. Je nachdem ob gefüttert oder ungefüttert.


Hab meine jetzt seit 4 oder 5 Jahren und die hält immer noch und bin damit schon durch Brennnesseln, Dornen und jegliches anderes Gestrüpp ohne Schaden zu erleiden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich kann da immer Quechua von Decathlon empfehlen.
> google mal nach decathlon outdoor hosen herren
> 
> gibts in gefüttert, ungefüttert, mit und ohne Beintaschen und auch große Auswahl an Modellen/Farben.
> ...



Super, vielen Dank für den Tipp! Unweit meiner Arbeitsstätte gibt es sogar eine Decathlon Niederlassung, da schaue ich einmal rein.
Ungefüttert reicht sicherlich, so schnell friere ich nämlich nicht und während der kälteren Jahreszeit benötigt man wohl eher kein kurzes Beinkleid.


----------



## Minimax (2. Juni 2022)

Ich bevorzuge Army/Cargohosen, Hersteller unspezifisch.
Mir kommts dabei auf folgende Kriterien an:
-Uni drab/olive oderso, jedenfalls Naturfarben und niemals, niemals Tarnmuster
-unbedingt Hosentaschen, Gesäßtasche und Seitentaschen
-Weiter, luftiger Schnitt. Angenehm im Sommer, mit genug Luft um in den Übergangsjahreszeiten lange Wäsche/und oder Fleecejogger drunterzuziehen.
Die Qualität ist nicht so entscheidend. Als Friedo/Naturköder Ansitzer sind die Hosen nach einzweidrei Saisons eh ruiniert. Es wäre schade Eine kostbare Qualitätvolle Outdoorhose so rasch zu vermisten.


----------



## Ron73 (2. Juni 2022)

Ich hab mir im letzten Dänemark Urlaub eine Outdoorhose von der Firma Nord geholt. Hat zwar für meine Verhältnisse etwas mehr gekostet, aber da ich mir mein Eisgeld schön zusammen gespart habe ging es. Tragekomfort passt für mich super und sogar der Bund wächst mit dem Bauch mit.


----------



## Mescalero (2. Juni 2022)

Decathlon ist eine gute Adresse für preiswertes und trotzdem gutes Zeug. Klamotten für draußen, Taschen und Rucksäcke (zwei meiner vielen Angeltaschen sind von da), Sportsachen. Die haben ja sogar eine Angelsparte aber die Produkte kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Juni 2022)

Im Baumarkt (OBI) habe ich coole und robuste Arbeitskleidung von CATERPILLAR gesehen, waren sogar Schuhe von der Marke dabei. Komme da morgen evtl. mal vorbei, muß ich nochmal etwas näher hinsehen. Ich bevorzuge meine Bw-Hosen von Leo Köhler in Flecktarn, knie ich mich auf die Wiese, um z. B. einen Fisch zu versorgen, bekomme ich keine "grüne Knie"...

Grasflecken bekommt man aus heller Kleidung nicht raus...


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Grasflecken bekommt man aus heller Kleidung nicht raus...


Hallo,

darum sind die meisten meiner Anglerhosen grün  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (3. Juni 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> darum sind die meisten meiner Anglerhosen grün  .


so gekauft oder vom Gras ???


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juni 2022)

Interessanterweise kommt das (auch) auf das Gewebe an. Baumwolle, also z.B. Jeans sind da problematisch, mit 60° hat man vielleicht Glück und die Grasflecken gehen raus. 
Mischgewebe oder reines Polyester nimmt die Farbe anscheinend nicht so gut an, selbst bei 30° gehen alle Flecken und Verfärbungen weg. Das merkt man übrigens auch, wenn man versucht, Klamotten zu färben: alles wird schön bunt, nur die Nähte nicht. Nähgarn ist heutzutage fast immer aus Polyester.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Juni 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> so gekauft oder vom Gras ???


Hallo,

kommt darauf an - vor oder nach dem Angeln  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

